# Общий раздел > Красота и здоровье > Здоровье >  Черная редька и мед - полезные рецепты

## Irina

*Черная редька является природным антибиотиком, у которого нет побочных эффектов. Ферменты редьки способны растворить клеточные стенки бактерий. Именно поэтому сок черной редьки эффективно используют для лечения гнойных воспалений, язв и не заживающих ран.*

*Лечение высокого давления
*
Смешать 1 стакан сока свеклы + 1 стакан сока редьки + 200 г майского меда, 200 г ягод клюквы (отжать сок) + 20 г хорошего коньяка. Тщательно перемешайте и принимайте по 1 ст. л. за 1 час до приема пищи.

*Лечение простудных заболеваний*

Сок редьки смешать с медом. Принимайте при кашле и простуде. Растертый вареный корень редьки прикладывайте при подагре к больным участкам.

*Лечение кашля*

Смешайте сок редьки с молоком в равных пропорциях.  Пейте по 1 ст. л. 5-6 р. в день. Запивайте водой.
Лечение сильного кашля

Нарежьте редьку тонкими пластинками (8 шт.). Посыпьте каждую пластинку сахаром. Когда появится сок, принимайте по 1 ст. л. каждый час.


*Лечение печени и желчного пузыря*

Смешайте 1 стак. меда и 1 стак. сока редьки. Принимайте по 3 ст. л. 3 р. в день. Смесь предупреждает образование камней в желчном, а также способствует повышению гемоглобина в крови, улучшает процессы тканевого обмена печени, полезна для хорошего пищеварения и является отличным средством, предупреждающим атеросклероз.
Лечение заболеваний почек

Употребляйте мед с соком редьки (20 г меда на 200 мл сока). Если в почках присутствует песок, принимайте мед с оливковым маслом и соком лимона (пропорции равные) по 1 ст.л. 3 р. в день.

Проивопоказания: если у вас присутствует язвенная болезнь, гастрит, энтероколит и заболевания сердца, не рекомендуется употреблять черную редьку..

----------


## SDS

а если вы ещё и живы до сих пор, то я вам весьма сочувствую...

----------


## Sanych

Иы ребенка так лечили помню, черной редькой с медом. Слава Богу все живы.

----------


## suzi

Черная редька с медеом- это великолепное средство от кашля. разжижжает и выводит мокроту, да еще и живые витамины, укрепляющие иммунитет. Этот рецепт поколениями проверен. Всё остальное впервые читаю. Вот что касается повышенного давления, то не знаю, разве коньяк не поднимает артериальное давление? Или я что-то путаю.

----------


## Sanych

Нет. Он расширяет сосуды, а соответственно понижает давление. Главное не перебрать с нормой, иначе на утро сосуды сузятся и будет обратный эффект.

----------


## Carlen

Клюкву и сок свеклы найти не составит труда, майский мед можно попросить у знакомого и очень честного пасечника, если таковой имеется в наличии, сложнее с хорошим коньяком, да и что значит хороший, А вот где взять стакан сока черной редьки, или ее саму.

----------

